# Green on green’46 b6 from shed



## BFGforme (Feb 7, 2022)

Found this’46 green on green our own hardware in my shed! Been there for awhile, about a year or so, maybe less so pulled it out today! Not sure what to do with it, so I guess I’ll start fixing it up until my cousin remembers that he has it, but never comes to my house so I guess I’ll box up old parts and put bob u seat on it and some nicer wheels I have and maybe try to polish it up a bit more! Here’s how it looks now and get rid of the Bfg tires for some fatter ones….



























Not sure how you can forget about this….lol


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 7, 2022)

Wishing @markivpedalpusher had some time! Be amazing 😻


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 7, 2022)

Anytime you want to part with that bike, i might be able to provide it a good home!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 7, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Anytime you want to part with that bike, i might be able to provide it a good home!



You have been 1st in line since he bought it, well except for me…lol, wait, I guess it is mine!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 10, 2022)

I’ll get 2nd in line love the green on green


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2022)

I’ll take the Fenderlight cover if you part it out.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 16, 2022)

How’s it coming along!?!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 16, 2022)

I’ll take some pictures for the update later today!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 16, 2022)

Been really thinking about selling a bike or two and FINALLY being able to afford a green/green Schwinn....They're a tad over-priced these days now that the color combo is "popular" but maybe I'll get lucky.  Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Been really thinking about selling a bike or two and FINALLY being able to afford a green/green Schwinn....They're a tad over-priced these days now that the color combo is "popular" but maybe I'll get lucky.  Lol



Definitely seems like it does take a bit of luck not to mention a large stack of cash to nab a green on green combination! Hopefully you’ll be keeping those rad phantom’s!?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 16, 2022)

My buddy Jesus owns this one!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 16, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Definitely seems like it does take a bit of luck not to mention a large stack of cash to nab a green on green combination! Hopefully you’ll be keeping those rad phantom’s!?



Being the only provider in my household and the care-giver for my wife in most occasions Im not sure I can warrant spending the money people want for em even if I had it if that makes sense.  However, I have landed some amazing bikes for numbers I could live with and worked very hard to get what i have so who knows right?  I suppose anything could happen....
...but the phantoms really need to stay because they're part of my family.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Being the only provider in my household and the care-giver for my wife in most occasions Im not sure I can warrant spending the money people want for em even if I had it if that makes sense.  However, I have landed some amazing bikes for numbers I could live with and worked very hard to get what i have so who knows right?  I suppose anything could happen....
> ...but the phantoms really need to stay because they're part of my family.



Definitely have your priorities in the right order! Have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2022)

Took for a saint paddy day ride! Didn’t take pics on ride, but did when I got home! Put bob u seat and black tires and nicer pedals on er, and a motorbike reflector on it! Took couple for y’all….,














Already had holes that fit reflector, kinda aimed down, but wasn’t gonna drill new holes!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks saaaawwwwweeeeet!!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks, and rides killer also!


----------



## Gully (Mar 17, 2022)

Fantastic!!  Thanks for the pics of this one!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2022)

I also have a green and cream ‘48wz whizzer that was restored by bob u for jay lenos friend! Never had a motor in it! It’s super sweet, needs to find a new owner! Pm me if you have interest in it!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2022)

It’s only been ridden once, by me! Super sweet ride! Willing to wheel and deal on it! I like prewar schwinn!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm green with envy  , awesome bike man !


----------

